
Samsung would be crazy to buy RIM - evo_9
http://venturebeat.com/2012/01/17/samsung-buy-rim-insanity/
======
wetblanket
RIM won't be bought by anybody. They will be left to languish and die, and
their spare parts sold as scrap.

